# Shakespeare Agility IM-8 Rod



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Just added this rod to the arsenal. From some research I've done it seems like it's a good rod for the price, and I like the feel of it. I got the 10'6" light action. 

Anyone have experience with it? My first test run will be Tuesday.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

It's been a while, but I'll report on how the rod went. IT BROKE! My first day fishing with it, and I didn't even get a fish on it and it broke. I have no idea how, I just set it down(leaning against the bank, probably not a good idea to begin with) and after I was done fishing with my fly rod I went to pick up the other rod and noticed it broke was broken. I don't remember stepping on it or anything. It didn't look like a normal snap either, but the graphite just split all in one area into a bunch of pieces but it was all still attached. Hard to explain how it looked. Kinda like it just got crushed. I could have gotten a dud, or it might have been user error. I have other rods that have been stepped on multiple times but are still very durable and catch many big fish. Not sure what happened with this one. 

I did like fishing with the rod though before it broke. Sensitive and felt good to cast.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally steer clear of their entire product line.


----------



## Scomer (Dec 9, 2012)

Between my dad and a few friends we've had lots of graphite rods (both spin and fly)...consensus is that cheaper graphite rods break/split shatter on their own more frequently due primarily to quality/manufacturing processes. My dad (the materials engineer of the group) studied the manufacturing processes a bit. He says cheaper graphite has more material flaws that lead to stress fractures and breaks (other than in the car door) primarily due to quality control and testing processes. 

Apparently, material flaws inevitably happen in the manufacturing process. Rod makers can find the flaws with good quality procedures and equipment. They also test the rods even if they find no flaws.

Bottom line (overly simplified):
Really expensive rods - no material quality flaws, passed all testing
Moderately expensive rods - material quality flaws, passed testing
Inexpensive rods - material quality flaws, probably little/no testing


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

have a couple shakespeare rods that ive used for about 5 years with absolutely no problems. Even troll with them for steel and they have never failed me yet. And yes they are 10-6 noodle rods im trollin with.
actually they have taken alot of abuse.


----------

